# Storage room for models



## modelbuff (Jan 28, 2009)

To keep my models clean and rust free, I built a room with heat and humidity control. Attached are some pictures.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 28, 2009)

Very impressive collection of fine looking machines there modelbuff. Did you build all of them?


----------



## applescotty (Jan 28, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow: 

Wow! I looked at the photos of your shop, and thought, 'that looks like a nice shop.'

However, these models are amazing! Did you build them all?

I'm otherwise speechless.

Scott


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 28, 2009)

There are some ERTAL toy models mixed in, outside of those I built all you see.


----------



## steamer (Jan 28, 2009)

my my! You have been busy haven't you!

Welcome ....very nice collection!

I noticed some of Ray's engine designs in there too. 

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Impressive collection of works! :bow:

Rick


----------



## seagar (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW :bow: :bow: Thanks for shareing.

Ian.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 29, 2009)

Modelbuff
I see an immediate intervention is needed. You're obviously being greatly over stimulated by all those engines. (as evidenced by the too clean shop) I'll drop by tomorrow with a couple of nice large young men, in white coats, who will gently restrain you before loading that Cathedral Beam Engine into my truck. Concerned for your health and well being, doncha know....(grin)

Steve


----------



## jack404 (Jan 29, 2009)

Modelbuff

mate .. what can i say eh??

bloody amazing!!! Struth!!! 

some more pics would be nice 

close up of the individual engines would be wonderful

sitting here looking at all the great bits and bobs

mouth gaping

again bloody amazing !!!

cheers

jack


----------



## steamer (Jan 29, 2009)

Steve....if you have an extra white coat, I'll come along...but my truck only carries a 1/2 ton... ;D

"Bloody Amazing" does sum it up well doesn't it..........

Dave


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jan 29, 2009)

Very impressive. Can I ask how long have you been making the models? MM


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 29, 2009)

I built my first model in 1972.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 30, 2009)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

Nothing else to say


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 1, 2009)

That means I only have another 25 1/2 years to catch up! Its not enough!


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 2, 2009)

Metal Mickey, you can catch up by putting on a night shift. There are three of us in my shop. Me, myself, and I. I only work the day shift.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2009)

:bow: *WOW!!*

The amount and variety of work you have done is absolutely amazing. You need a museum - not a display room. I can only aspire.... :bow:


----------



## Orrin (Apr 1, 2009)

Clif, I'm truly amazed and humbled. You could be a one-man show! Naturally, that leads to a question: Do you take all those to your exposition there in Rapid? If so, I'll have to make the trip one of these next times around.

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## modelbuff (Apr 1, 2009)

The only time I displayed my entire collection was the year of my 60th birthday. I will do it again on my 70th. During the show weekend I open the shop in the evenings and invite everyone out to peek and look as desired.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Apr 1, 2009)

Now I am under real pressure. I have to catch up before next year when I reach 60. Going to need to work on cloning!


----------

